
Android dashboard updated, April 2018, Oreo only 4.6% - pjmlp
https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html#Platform
======
brad0
What devices support Oreo right now?

~~~
shams93
It looks like quite a few flagship devices are getting or have gotten the
update to 8 or 8.1:
[https://www.androidauthority.com/android-8-0-update-784308/](https://www.androidauthority.com/android-8-0-update-784308/)

But those are flagship devices, the majority of android users are probably
like me on a mediocre pre-paid device like ZTE that never gets an update for
anything.

10% of android users are still on version 4.4. You can still buy new devices
with android 4.4 on amazon as well.

